# Undervolt with XTU or Throttlestop not working anymore



## Luzarin (Jul 21, 2018)

I've been using XTU for undervolt almost 6 months to reduce my temps and everything works fine, but suddenly it stopped working, and throttlestop isn't working too. My temps are higher like when I bought the laptop and I've done a -1000 V undervolt and it's still the same.
Is there any way to fix it? I reinstalled windows and it worked the first day, then I turned on my computer and stopped working.
My computer: Asus ROG Strix GL502VM i7-7700HQ 2.80GHz GTX1060 6GB
Thanks in advance!


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 21, 2018)

Can you please post a picture of your throttlestop dialog box. Also be sure to check your power settings, it's possible you are running the high performance scheme which can bump ThrottleStop settings from time to time. You can also run ThrottleStop using the Task scheduler which I highly recommend if you haven't done so already. Please also post up a picture of your CPU z CPU and memory tabs. Thanks!


----------



## Luzarin (Jul 21, 2018)

Excuse me, I'm practically  new into this and would you mind telling me where do I check the memory tabs? Also I've tried the task scheduler thing and Throttlestop never opened, I tried a few times. Also im not running the high performance scheme.
Thanks!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 21, 2018)

How about set the CPU Core and CPU Cache voltages to some ridiculous values like -250 mV or -500 mV.  Does your CPU continue to run or does your laptop crash?  Post some more pics.

Here is a nice how to use the Task Scheduler guide.
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107


----------



## Luzarin (Jul 21, 2018)

It indeed crashed, with -250 mV, but I don't get why it's not making any effects anymore with -105 mV or -110 mV.

These are my temps after 5 minutes of fortnite (before it never passed 80 Degrees)


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 21, 2018)

What sort of test are you doing to determine that it is not having "any effects anymore"?  Your CPU might be running hotter now because it is summer or it might be running hotter because the thermal paste needs to be replaced.  If your CPU is crashing when you reduce the voltage, the under volt is definitely working.

Intel XTU might not be working anymore so I guess you need to use ThrottleStop instead.

Edit - You have a laptop.  The heatsink on the CPU might not be as snug as it was a month ago.  Is your room temperature hotter now?  Are you using a different GPU driver that is working your GPU harder now or was there a game update that might be working your CPU or GPU harder now.  There are so many variables that it is hard to do meaningful temperature testing while your CPU is loaded with a game.  ThrottleStop shows that your CPU is reaching the thermal throttling temperature and slowing down.  Time to disassemble your laptop and replace the thermal paste with something decent.  Many ROG members run hot.


----------



## Luzarin (Jul 21, 2018)

It crashed again with -115mV, but yesterday, when I did the windows reinstall, the temps on fortnite went perfectly (less than 80 Degrees, also assuming the undervolt works).
Also, where I live, it is winter. Thanks!

Task scheduler works now, but the temps are not getting lower, maybe I do need to replace the thermal paste, but it makes no sense that it worked perfectly yesterday and the day before didn't.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 21, 2018)

Are you using the exact same drivers for everything inside your laptop, CPU, GPU, etc.?  When you do a complete Windows reinstall, you are comparing apples to oranges.  Your CPU might have been throttling yesterday so it was running much slower compared to today.  Try gaming with the Disable Turbo option checked in ThrottleStop.  Slowing your CPU down might significantly decrease your core temperatures without hurting game performance too much.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 21, 2018)

- Download CPU z here: 
https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
(download setup exe)

Then open the program and take a screenshot of the CPU tab and the memory tab (you'll see these tabs once you open the program up)

Might not help resolve your issue but at least it will give us some additional information from which to work.


----------

